# Getting rid of a rust!



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

Can anyone post a step by step 'how to' of the steps you should take in sanding, prepping etc. a part on a car to get rid of rust?
I want to fix some small rusty parts on my wife's car.
Thanks!


----------



## LilBlkCL (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (Red Baron Golf)*

the Civic? let it rust








j/k my buddy had some rust on his Cav and he just sanded down the area and sprayed primer on it. Probably not the best way thoug


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (Red Baron Golf)*

This is where you want to go...
http://www.porstore.com/


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (LilBlkCL)*

Well, I had thought of that but seeing it rust (and having to drive it everyday) is killing me so I thought I should nip this in the bud, so to speak.


----------



## DagoGLI (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (Red Baron Golf)*

is that por 15 stuff really work as well as they say it does? I have some small rust areas that I'd like to stop... will that work better than say just sanding and coating with rustoleum primer?


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (DagoGLI)*

Given how much it is mentioned in the MkI forum and in my experience in the 356_talk_ list, I'd say a lot of people have had good experience with it. I'd choose it over a Rustolem treatment anyday.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (DagoGLI)*

can it be painted over? say, if anyone uses it on external parts like fenders will it hold up after painting and will your paint job look good still?


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (ArpyArpad)*

I think it can. I haven't looked into it much. Check the Por15 website. There seems to be a pretty thorough explanation there.


----------



## Colovion (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (4Rings)*

anyone have a good 'howto' site or tips on how to get rid of rust? like from the before to after of the Por-15 stuff. Like from when there's rust to when it's perfect.


----------



## pjetta_A2 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (Red Baron Golf)*

Barnes&Noble bookstore has a few books on restoring vw bugs. The local library may have them also. The one I read recommended the POR and the whole restore process was detailed.


----------



## GoFish (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (ArpyArpad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]can it be painted over? say, if anyone uses it on external parts like fenders will it hold up after painting and will your paint job look good still?[HR][/HR]​ http://www.por15.com/p15toons.html 
cartoon # 7 says you can paint over it....


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (GoFish)*

quote:[HR][/HR]cartoon # 7 says you can paint over it....[HR][/HR]​nice, but i wonder what kind of finish you can get since it said its hard to sand.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (ArpyArpad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
nice, but i wonder what kind of finish you can get since it said its hard to sand.[HR][/HR]​examples of two VW Restorations that used POR-15.....
http://www.gti16v.org/pcsj1403.htm#pcsj1403
http://www.gti16v.org/pcsj1406.htm#pcsj1406



[Modified by charlier, 10:48 PM 3-21-2003]


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (charlier)*

that por15 stuff is interesting but thats more rust prevention so i guess to keep this guys post on topic, can someone comment on sectioning to remove rusted out areas?


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (ArpyArpad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that por15 stuff is interesting but thats more rust prevention so i guess to keep this guys post on topic, can someone comment on sectioning to remove rusted out areas?[HR][/HR]​Actually, POR15 is used to stop rust that has already started. They even make a POR putty that can be used to fill in holes in metal.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (charlier)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually, POR15 is used to stop rust that has already started. They even make a POR putty that can be used to fill in holes in metal.[HR][/HR]​ oh, i stand corrected. but id still like to hear about sectioning.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (ArpyArpad)*

Is this what you mean, i can give you details if you want.
http://community.webshots.com/photo/31669923/67352715aDTCyg
http://community.webshots.com/photo/31669923/67352890luuPuA
http://community.webshots.com/photo/31669923/67353023jOTZRU
http://community.webshots.com/photo/31669923/67353234KsdDDJ


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (Vdubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is this what you mean, i can give you details if you want.
http://community.webshots.com/photo/31669923/67352715aDTCyg
http://community.webshots.com/photo/31669923/67352890luuPuA
http://community.webshots.com/photo/31669923/67353023jOTZRU
http://community.webshots.com/photo/31669923/67353234KsdDDJ[HR][/HR]​thats exactly what i was looking for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i have some nasty rust in the rear wheel wells and the rear just below where the bumper mounts along the quarter panel seam( thats on an 87 golf by the way). im thinking that may be a candidate for sectioning but im sure its a tricky area.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (ArpyArpad)*

Not a difficult area, very much the same as the pics.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (Vdubs)*

nice, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## new2dub (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (Vdubs)*

Great shots and a lot of work I know. Are you using Body Wax to treat the new welded panels?


----------



## new2dub (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (Red Baron Golf)*

The rust will be of two types:
Surface rust at points where the car's finish failed
Rust Outs (primarily) from the back side of the panel
Surface rust can be removed with a Media Blaster and then treated immeadiately.
Or a product (like SEM Rust Mort) which neutralises rust can be used.
Rust Outs MUST be taken back to sound metal and then rebuilt - unless it's a Yugo, then Kitty Hair or Duraglass to fill the holes are in order.
Do you like the car -- and have money/time?
What type of rust is it?


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (new2dub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Great shots and a lot of work I know. Are you using Body Wax to treat the new welded panels?[HR][/HR]​The insides of panels get primed, sealed with seam sealer and waxed, areas that you can't get behind get antirust paint sprayed in then waxed.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (Vdubs)*

can you go into this in a little more detail please?


----------



## new2dub (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (ArpyArpad)*

which part?


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (new2dub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]which part?[HR][/HR]​ i mean the part about waxing and all that after welding new sections in. do you wax after all the prep and painting is done you mean? and how do you get the places you cant reach?


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (ArpyArpad)*

The waxing is at the very end, sealers and paints must have fully cured first, i use a pressure sprayer, it has interchangable attachments for getting in different places, the one on the pic sprays a fan patern.








http://community.webshots.com/sym/image5/4/4/20/67840420GyNqiK_ph.jpg


[Modified by Vdubs, 1:56 PM 4-2-2003]


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Getting rid of a rust! (Vdubs)*

Here's a good web site for you all.
http://www.autobodystore.com


----------

